# Whitney?



## bigwasatch3point (Jun 30, 2013)

New to this site so here we go. I drew the eastcanyon chalkcreek
deer tag. It was my 4th choice. I know a few areas within this unit pretty good, but looking at the boundary maps has me curious. The west side of highway 150 is in the boundary and I was just wondering if it would be worth it to camp out in the uintas opening week. I was thinking around Whitney reservoir. I can hike my tail off and I'm not afraid to do so. I'm just looking for a little general info before I head up to scout next week or so.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Whitney is an awesome place to hunt, lots of animals. Just watch out for bears.


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

I've hunted up around there a few times. If nothing else it's beautiful country! There is some private property you need to be aware of.


----------



## nkunz (Sep 25, 2007)

I saw a pretty big buck a couple of weeks ago. He was already at least 24". He was on the private land. But who says that he will stay put.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Beautiful area, but you wont be alone.... Lots of Campers, ATV / Razor Riders and of course lots of other hunters. But you will have fun if you get off away from the roads!


----------



## bigwasatch3point (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. Is the private property posted well, I don't wanna wonder on to anywhere I shouldn't . Ill be going up in the next week or so to check 
it out .


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

3 words for you. Buck bull combo. Once they started that the Whitney area went downhill worse than it already was. Like mentioned above the deer and elk love not being bothered on the private property. And like mentioned above the place is a zoo all year long with atvs's and not to mention all the sheep up there. There are better areas with that .tag pm me I will give you some better options. But remember there is a reason that tag does not sale out


----------

